# Happy mother`s day



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy mother`s day

1 pint of Guinness
A splash of black-currant liqueur 

Pour Guinness into a pint glass (or a more ladylike option!) and top with about an ounce of black-currant liqueur! Enjoy!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Happy mother`s day
> 
> 1 pint of Guinness
> A splash of black-currant liqueur
> ...


Mother's day, here, isn't until May and Father's day was 11 days ago on March 19th


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It is the 1st Sunday in May in many Countries Baldilocks. US have the 2nd Sunday in May.

Mothers’ Day in France/Sweden is usually on the last Sunday in May, but is moved to the first Sunday of June if it falls on the same day as Whit Sunday/Pentecost. 

Ireland goes with the same Sunday as the UK (but I am sure I grew up with it being the first Sunday in May.....maybe my memory isn`t what it was  )


First Sunday in the month of May
Austria, Hong Kong. Taiwan, Hungary,Portugal,Spain, Romania

Second Sunday in the month of May 
United States, Australia Belgium Brazil Canada Denmark Finland Germany Greece Italy Japan New Zealand Singapore South Africa Turkey


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Siobhan
When do PT and IE celebrate Fathers' day? Do they go for the Hallmark Day, or like here go for El Día de San José?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Ireland third Sunday in June. Portugal 19th March.


----------

